# Penzance in stock at Liberty Tobacco.



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Liberty Tobacco in San Diego, CA has Penzance in stock. Their website is down for upgrades, but I called them they told me they have some still in stock along with most of the other Esoterica blends. Except Stonehaven of course! 

Figured I'd pass some good news along to the rest of you guys.

My bet is they sell out of their stock in ~15min...

Liberty Tobacco, San Diego's Destination Cigar Lounge for Cigar and Pipe Smokers


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, o they sell it in tins or is it in bulk?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not in a huge need of Penzance... I figure I will call them tomorrow and if it still in stock it was meant to be and I will order a pound if I can get that much.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

They have bags as well as loose bulk. No tins available. Bags are $53.00 plus shipping


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Bags are $53.00 plus shipping


Crikey! That's almost eBay prices. Still, if you got to have it, grab it while you can fellows. Lord knows when the next batch will be coming around. Thank God I've still got a bit of a supply and since I've discovered EMP and Nightcap I don't go through it quite as fast as I did before.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes... Nightcap is wonderful! How would it compare to Penzance?


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Yes... Nightcap is wonderful! How would it compare to Penzance?


It doesn't ray:


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Yes... Nightcap is wonderful! How would it compare to Penzance?


Honestly, I think these are two different beasts. Nightcap is much fuller, and to me, lacks the oriental presence that Penzance pulls off so nicely. Penzance I think is more fitting as an afternoon smoke, while Nightcap, as its name implies, is more suited to the evening, but as always, ymmv. It also depends on how much you care about nicotine, because I sense very little in Penzance, and Nightcap is loaded with the stuff. For me it's Nightcap all the way. Please don't shoot. :bolt:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not really in it for the nicotine at all. If it tastes good and I can relax, I like it.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

phineasrex said:


> ... For me it's Nightcap all the way. Please don't shoot. :bolt:


:gn

lol, I need to smoke another bowl of Nightcap and report back


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I love all three EMP, Nightcap and Penzance. I completely agree with Ryan when he says that Nightcap lacks the oriental presence of Penzance and that it carries a bigger nicotine punch. I won't be shooting at you, either. If I had to rate the three I'd go EMP, Nightcap and then Penzance. I used to be really bummed when I was running low on Penzance. Now that I have discovered EMP and Nightcap I could be quite happy if they were the only English blends on the planet. Given my druthers I still like to have my complete English/Latakia lineup in stock:

EMP
Nightcap
Penzance
SG Chocolate Flake
Ruins of Isengard
Lancer's Sliced

I enjoy smoking them all depending on my mood.

Having tried 10 Russians I think I may well be adding that to the list for when I want a nicotine bomb from an English. At least a few more bowls are needed to tell. And I'm looking forward to trying the new Two Friends Chocolate English blend.

So many wonderful blends, so little time!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

indigosmoke said:


> Crikey! That's almost eBay prices.


No, those are California prices.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> No, those are California prices.


Granola crunchin' hippies!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> No, those are California prices.


Point well taken.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah the price drops a ton if you are shipping outta state. They had it listed for $4 per oz as I recall. Too bad their website isn't functioning atm.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

My sis lives out in SD...maybe, if she's cooperative, she could pick me up some....hmmmm. :spy:


Dave, your granola line got me laughing out loud, I had to repeat it to the wife. Fortunately, the hippies stick to the north. But prices of tobacco, let alone fuel, will always suffer. Thank Gore for the intrawebs (speaking of hippes)! :mrgreen:


----------

